# 1991 sentra xe 1.6L fuse diagram



## kofman13 (Feb 26, 2012)

hello all!
I searched this forum ( b13 and 14) and couldnt find anything.
I am in dire need of the information printed on the inside of the fuse box cover !
the printed paper wore off and i cant read it at all!
would be so awesome if someone could post a picture or type whats what on the cover. thank you!!


----------



## fezman1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/166433-b13-fuse-box-diagram-help.html


----------

